# Basement vapor barrier question



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Insulation and vapour barrier need to run all the way into the joist cavity and touch the bottom of the subfloor to meet 'code'.


----------



## Gencon (Apr 10, 2008)

Yup, and fill the space between the 2 stud walls with insulation. Rib batts apart and lay them in horizontally for the best coverage.


----------

